# Issues with Google music?



## christinacooper (Mar 26, 2012)

I bought a song from Google music and it played fine for a few days. Then I noticed that the song would start halfway through the song and play until the end. I tried force closing the app, uninstalling, etc. I finally downloaded the song to my computer and that's solved the problem. For now.

Does anyone know an easier way to fix the issue in case it happens again? And has anyone come across this issue before?

Thanks!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

